# Running a snowblower at night/early morning



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any issues running a snowblower during the late/early hours of the day in the suburbs? They aren't the most neighbor friendly considering the noise they can make. 

I'd really like to get out there at 4:30-5am to get started on the handful of houses that I do but I don't want to disrupt the neighborhood either.

Thanks!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

velocicaur said:


> Does anyone have any issues running a snowblower during the late/early hours of the day in the suburbs? They aren't the most neighbor friendly considering the noise they can make.
> 
> I'd really like to get out there at 4:30-5am to get started on the handful of houses that I do but I don't want to disrupt the neighborhood either.
> 
> Thanks!


Never had an issue, but we only occasionally use them on walks, mainly use the plows for drives.

they make battery operated blowers that are quieter.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

dont worry about it, when the neighbors hear it they know they need to get up and out earlier, the customer will be glad your there


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My neighbours wait till I get home after plowing for 3 days and put my head down on the pillow...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Some towns have a noise ordinance that prevents snow blowers BEFORE 7:00 AM.
whether they enforce it depends on the neighbors!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

theplowmeister said:


> Some towns have a noise ordinance that prevents snow blowers BEFORE 7:00 AM.
> whether they enforce it depends on the neighbors!


Must be an east coast thing...


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

The town I am in, only in a snow emergency can you legally run a blower throughout the night time hours. So all home owners that I clear for are told this. That way i do not get them all calling me at 7:00 am wondering why I have not been there to clear the snow. They know I will get there during the daylight hours to get them cleared. If they have a job that they leave home for and do not work out of their house. The drive will get cleared by the time they get home from work. We only will go out doing residentials over night when a storm calls for a ton of snow/snow emergency. All crews overnight are out doing the empty parking lots


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Never had an issue, but we only occasionally use them on walks, mainly use the plows for drives.
> 
> they make battery operated blowers that are quieter.


They also make Shovel Monkeys


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Must be an east coast thing...


Tree hugging Libtards


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought a battery snowblower trying to get my wife to do the back deck. I was pretty impressed with it that I might put it on the truck. They are super light, pick it up with one hand has led lights and a decent runtime. 
I need to see if the battery can be charged off the aux in my truck.
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/greenworks-60v-cordless-snowblower-20-in-0600799p.html


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres a lil story about snowblowing, 2 co-workers who live diagonally from each other 1 books out of work 01:30 and sb his dway, 2nd guy rolls in ~1hr l8r sb his dway about midway trooper rolls up says they got complaint about noise.
Yup dillweed called troopers on coworker and was watching in LR window. Trooper left guy finished his dway. 
So when U have Morons for neighbor it is what it is.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TwiceStroked said:


> They also make Shovel Monkeys


They do. And depending on how you run your operations. You may be able to have your sidewalk crew or someone else's sidewalk crew handle walks.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> I bought a battery snowblower trying to get my wife to do the back deck. I was pretty impressed with it that I might put it on the truck. They are super light, pick it up with one hand has led lights and a decent runtime.
> I need to see if the battery can be charged off the aux in my truck.
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/greenworks-60v-cordless-snowblower-20-in-0600799p.html


If you go for that greenworks, would you mind posting how well it performs? I have a 2-stage ego on a cargo rack as an experiment this year. It's way quieter than gas, but I can't say yet how much snow it moves before dying.


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm in NJ and I've run my blower at all hours of the night/morning, customers or neighbors have never complained about it. It's not like you're running every single night.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So we got 10cm last night, i tried out this greenworks thing, it cleans really well but the battery doesnt last as long as I would like.
Definitely faster and easier than shoveling but on my route I do about a full hour all told of shoveling, it cut that to about 15 min, and does a neater job, but only made it about 3/4 of the route before dying. It was petty slick so I will grab a second battery and charge off the truck. I dont have a ton of walks to do so if you are looking for a long runtime its not the machine for you.
Take away.... If you have more than 15 min of walks to snowblow your gonna need more batteries , but man is this thing light, ive worked shovels that are heavier and noisier


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a deal on 2 Ryobi 40v blowers. I tried it out on my deck today. I don't think they are built well enough to be transported for business use.
The snow was drifted about 2' high along the chairs in the picks,tapering off across the deck. Snoe was blown in by sustained 50 mph winds.
It would stop the blower dead,ramming into the drift. You had to tilt it and work it in stages. Same could be said of a gas powered one,I think.
It isn't going to clear plow ridges at th e end of the driveway. But for normal snow up to 6" I think it's ok.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

i've occasionally wondered if I wouldn't some day get stopped while out plowing at 0 dark 30, or have some client come out and yell. so far, no such incidences.


----------



## L4060MD (Jan 17, 2021)

My county (rural) has a noise ordinance from 2200-0700h. I start my small plow run at 0400h, and have never had a problem. The ordinance is very specific, with decibel measurements that have to be made by a county authority. Show me the numbers...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How many dB @ 30ft or more ?

Most snow blowers fall under the dB limit measured at 30’ to 60’ away depending on your state.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

sota said:


> i've occasionally wondered if I wouldn't some day get stopped while out plowing at 0 dark 30, or have some client come out and yell. so far, no such incidences.


I had customer req we only plow 9am to 9pm cause the noise of my plow dropping onto paved driveway pissed dog off. I wasn't going to slow drop speed as I often need to drop through stuff that fell off roofs and backdrag. they were not done according to their wishes often and after the divorce we now do the wifes house.....yeah someone was a dick and it wasn't just me


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

C'mon, it's not like anyone has their windows open.


----------



## clayyalc (Dec 28, 2020)

Never had an issue with the snowblowers. We have had some complaints about the ATVs and backup alarm on the bigger stuff. The sound of the ATVs just seem to carry a lot further.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> My neighbours wait till I get home after plowing for 3 days and put my head down on the pillow...


YES. NOW. WHY


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Bighammer said:


> C'mon, it's not like anyone has their windows open.


When you live in a 200 yr old building, it's like every window is open


----------

